# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum > [Opinion] One Finger Salute to BEE!!!

## apprepcen

I spoke to a lady a while ago about assistance with the drawing up of a business plan. When I told here what we are doing, she immediately suggested that I go have tea with Patrice Motsepe and Royal Bafokeng. I thought WTF, took a swig of Vodka gave them and her the old middle finger salute in my mind. "пойти на хуй" sê ek toe vir haar. She must have thought that I was crazy.

It is a feeling that is so liberating that I get goosebumps, when I recall the incident. I don't mind working with blacks, but I WILL NOT share the results of my hard work with them without being rewarded appropriately and in this business that I am now entering, I have found that black Africans have screwed so many people that buyers refuse to do business with Africa at all or they only do it on their own very strict terms.

I just want to encourage you guys. There is a life beyond BEE - just not in this country. So spread your wings.

----------


## AndyD

> I spoke to a lady a while ago about assistance with the drawing up of a business plan. When I told here what we are doing, she immediately suggested that I go have tea with Patrice Motsepe and Royal Bafokeng. I thought WTF, took a swig of Vodka gave them and her the old middle finger salute in my mind. "пойти на хуй" sê ek toe vir haar. She must have thought that I was crazy.
> 
> It is a feeling that is so liberating that I get goosebumps, when I recall the incident. I don't mind working with blacks, but I WILL NOT share the results of my hard work with them without being rewarded appropriately and in this business that I am now entering, I have found that black Africans have screwed so many people that buyers refuse to do business with Africa at all or they only do it on their own very strict terms.
> 
> I just want to encourage you guys. There is a life beyond BEE - just not in this country. So spread your wings.


What a heartwarming story, I can certainly see why you were so so proud of yourself....now rather go spam some other forum with your racist bullshit.

"пойти на хуй"

----------


## apprepcen

> What a heartwarming story, I can certainly see why you were so so proud of yourself....now rather go spam some other forum with your racist bullshit.
> 
> "пойти на хуй"


What is racist about this post oh guardian of the morals on this forum? Please do tell.

----------


## adrianh

So all the Vodka drinking and throwing around of 3 Russian words makes you a Russian wannabee. You must drive a clapped out Lada. When you make all your money then you could upgrade to a clapped out Zil, or you could get a clapped out Volga, I hear they make for great tractors when their seats are removed.

----------


## apprepcen

> So all the Vodka drinking and throwing around of 3 Russian words makes you a Russian wannabee. You must drive a clapped out Lada. When you make all your money then you could upgrade to a clapped out Zil, or you could get a clapped out Volga, I hear they make for great tractors when their seats are removed.


... and your point is... Stop spouting bullshit. I appreciate logic a lot more. On second thoughts, you will be the first on my ignore list, because you cannot teach me anything.

----------


## adrianh

Contrary to what you might believe, logic is a method of reasoning which adheres to the strict principles of validity. Therefore you could not possibly prefer logic considering that you:
1. do not reason.
2. do adhere to principles of validity. 

I personally think that logic isn't the way to go fo you - I am told that in a country where classical logic is not applied one should use the same thought patterns as used by the leaders of the time. The thought pattern is locally known a K-logic. The term K-logic is derived from a term applied to a certain group of people in days of yore. Now I think that you have actually been using K-Logic without you knowing it yourself. You do realize that the current government hold copyright on this form of logic and if you are not part of the goverment you have to pay royalties. I think that the bill comes to R2.324million. You could always just pay the bill by joining the party and getting a membership card directly to heaven.

----------


## Dave A

One of the pleasures of new money. Perhaps the best way of "commenting" on this is to share Poloniuss advice to Laertes from William Shakespeares Hamlet:




> And these few precepts in thy memory see thou character. 
> Give thy thoughts no tongue,
> Nor any unproportioned thought his act.
> 
> Be thou familiar, but by no means vulgar.
> 
> Those friends thou hast, and their adoption tried,
> Grapple them to thy soul with hoops of steel;
> But do not dull thy palm with entertainment
> ...

----------


## Blurock

> ... and your point is... Stop spouting bullshit. I appreciate logic a lot more. On second thoughts, you will be the first on my ignore list, because you cannot teach me anything.


Well, stupidity can not be taught.  :Slap:

----------


## Butch Hannan

Stupidity can be taught. Where do you think Malema got his!!

----------


## adrianh

Butch -  I disagree - Malema wasn't taught to be stupid, the teaching he received served to amplify is own inborn stupidity.

----------

